

Ukraine's Capital is literally revolting (Livestream) - gmatty
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/euromajdan/pop-out

======
themoogle
It is amazing to be able to watch history in the making live like this. Would
be cool to setup a time lapse screen capture to see how everyone moves around.

